# Green Pass a 6 mesi e Italia arancione. I tamponi...



## admin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Repubblica in edicola: si va verso la riduzione del Green Pass a sei mesi per incrementare le terze dosi. Lo scienziato Vespignani:"Prepariamoci ad una dose booster all'anno". Il Governo frena sui tamponi ai vaccinati.

Il Giornale: allarme Omicron e contagi. L'Italia rischia la zona arancione. Il virus verso la fase acuta. Gli anestesisti:"Lockdown per i no vax". Speranza:"Siamo preoccupati, vigileremo".

*Attenzione: niente provocazioni. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede. Basta dispute tra pro vax e no vax.*


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

È questo il circo? Ah no..


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: si va verso la riduzione del Green Pass a sei mesi per incrementare le terze dosi. Lo scienziato Vespignani:"Prepariamoci ad una dose booster all'anno". Il Governo frena sui tamponi ai vaccinati.
> 
> Il Giornale: allarme Omicron e contagi. L'Italia rischia la zona arancione. Il virus verso la fase acuta. Gli anestesisti:"Lockdown per i no vax". Speranza:"Siamo preoccupati, vigileremo".
> 
> *Attenzione: niente provocazioni. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede. Basta dispute tra pro vax e no vax.*


Se non fossimo TUTTI con la cacca fino alla gola ci sarebbe da preparare i popcorn e scompisciarsi dal ridere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Se non fossimo TUTTI con la cacca fino alla gola ci sarebbe da preparare i popcorn e scompisciarsi dal ridere.


Proprio scompisciarsi dal ridere veder morire 1000 persone al giorno. 
Ps: Vi ricordate il mio amico no Vax di cui vi parlavo l'altro giorno in terapia intensiva ? Mi ha scritto la madre perchè lui non riesce più a rispondere al telefono. Fate voi.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: si va verso la riduzione del Green Pass a sei mesi per incrementare le terze dosi. Lo scienziato Vespignani:"Prepariamoci ad una dose booster all'anno". Il Governo frena sui tamponi ai vaccinati.
> 
> Il Giornale: allarme Omicron e contagi. L'Italia rischia la zona arancione. Il virus verso la fase acuta. Gli anestesisti:"Lockdown per i no vax". Speranza:"Siamo preoccupati, vigileremo".
> 
> *Attenzione: niente provocazioni. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede. Basta dispute tra pro vax e no vax.*


va a finire che mi revocano il gp il 24 dicembre, maledetti


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Proprio scompisciarsi dal ridere veder morire 1000 persone al giorno.
> Ps: Vi ricordate il mio amico no Vax di cui vi parlavo l'altro giorno in terapia intensiva ? Mi ha scritto la madre perchè lui non riesce più a rispondere al telefono. Fate voi.


"se non fossimo *TUTTI *con la cacca alla gola"


----------



## Walker (20 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Proprio scompisciarsi dal ridere veder morire 1000 persone al giorno.
> Ps: Vi ricordate il mio amico no Vax di cui vi parlavo l'altro giorno in terapia intensiva ? Mi ha scritto la madre perchè lui non riesce più a rispondere al telefono. Fate voi.


Mi dispiace molto.
Purtroppo anche io ho vissuto da vicino lo scorso anno situazioni simili.
In bocca al lupo al tuo amico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "se non fossimo *TUTTI *con la cacca alla gola"


No chiaro il tuo messaggio, era per rimarcare che è assurdo godere dei lockdown dei morti e della gente che sta male. 
Come quelli che festeggiano quando perde il Milan, ma come si fa ?


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2021)

l'editoriale sulla grande stampa per scongiurare i tamponi ai vaccinati va salvato e portato come caso studio in futuro.
e la parte sulle menzogne di Draghi imbarazzante


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Dicembre 2021)

io non ho ancora capito la paura che hanno i punturati dei non punturati.
questa cosa me la devono ancora spiegare bene.
si inoculano e hanno uguale paura. boh..

detto questo, oramai la situazione gli sta un pochino sfuggendo di mano, questa è la mia impressione.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Proprio scompisciarsi dal ridere veder morire 1000 persone al giorno.
> Ps: Vi ricordate il mio amico no Vax di cui vi parlavo l'altro giorno in terapia intensiva ? Mi ha scritto la madre perchè lui non riesce più a rispondere al telefono. Fate voi.


Ma mille al giorno dove? Non li abbiamo raggiunti neppure l'anno scorso senza vaccino.
Oltre il 40% dei morti non è vaccinato e rappresenta l'8-9% (7,5M) della popolazione complessiva. Hanno fatto la loro scelta, visto che lo Stato lo permette non dovrebbe porre vincoli alle altre persone che hanno scelto di tornare alla normalità.

Mi spiace per il tuo amico, ma è uno dei 23 under 40 senza vaccino in TI. Un caso più unico che raro, non facciamolo passare come comune. Il problema sono i vecchi non vaccinati, sono loro che affollano gli ospedali. I dati a riguardo li avevo riportati ieri.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (20 Dicembre 2021)

I vaccini ci hanno ridato la normalità, non sono preoccupato. La comunità scientifica non sbaglia mai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: si va verso la riduzione del Green Pass a sei mesi per incrementare le terze dosi. Lo scienziato Vespignani:"Prepariamoci ad una dose booster all'anno". Il Governo frena sui tamponi ai vaccinati.
> 
> Il Giornale: allarme Omicron e contagi. L'Italia rischia la zona arancione. Il virus verso la fase acuta. Gli anestesisti:"Lockdown per i no vax". Speranza:"Siamo preoccupati, vigileremo".
> 
> *Attenzione: niente provocazioni. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede. Basta dispute tra pro vax e no vax.*


Ma tipo la frangia del "il covid è solo una banale influenza" quando si tratta di chiudere a causa dei contagi, perché ha poi così tanto in astio l'idea del vaccino e della dose booster annuale visto che appunto l'influenza OGNI ANNO ha un vaccino che viene somministrato alle persone a rischio?
Se in questo caso a rischio siamo tutti, il vaccino va esteso...

L'importante è che si lavori per renderli sempre più efficaci ed estenderli anche nel 3° mondo dove siamo a percentuali di vaccinazione ridicole


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma tipo la frangia del "il covid è solo una banale influenza" quando si tratta di chiudere a causa dei contagi, perché ha poi così tanto in astio l'idea del vaccino e della dose booster annuale visto che appunto l'influenza OGNI ANNO ha un vaccino che viene somministrato alle persone a rischio?
> Se in questo caso a rischio siamo tutti, il vaccino va esteso...
> 
> L'importante è che si lavori per renderli sempre più efficaci ed estenderli anche nel 3° mondo dove siamo a percentuali di vaccinazione ridicole



Viene somministrato a forza alle persone a rischio o solo se vogliono? Il vecchio 90enne se non vuole il vaccino antiinfluenzale viene discriminato o può continuare a fare la sua vita normalmente?


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Viene somministrato a forza alle persone a rischio o solo se vogliono? Il vecchio 90enne se non vuole il vaccino antiinfluenzale viene discriminato o può continuare a fare la sua vita normalmente?


Eh magari la differenza sta nella gravità della malattia e delle ripercussioni sulla società, no? Poi se si preferiscono i lockdown basta dirlo


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2021)

previsione:

1) faranno cose inutili se non addirittura dannose, giusto per dare una parvenza di non sottovalutare la situazione

2) la situazione migliorerà da gennaio, come avvenuto all'Est dove qualche settimana è durato il picco per poi calare

3) in tutte le tv e giornali tronfi: "merito delle nostre azioni, ora l'Europa ci segue"


----------



## princeps (20 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> previsione:
> 
> 1) faranno cose inutili se non addirittura dannose, giusto per dare una parvenza di non sottovalutare la situazione
> 
> ...


se andrà bene sarà grazie alle loro misure
se andrà male ci sarà bisogno di misure ancora più ricattatorie discriminatorie e liberticide

siamo sull'orlo del baratro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh magari la differenza sta nella gravità della malattia e delle ripercussioni sulla società, no? Poi se si preferiscono i lockdown basta dirlo


Non cambiare discorso. Non voglio addentrarmi in altre digressioni, hai fatto l'esempio dell'influenza, io ti ho risposto su quello.

Hai ipotizzato o no che nel caso fosse davvero come l'influenza non dovrebbero esserci problemi per il vaccino se siamo tutti fragili e a rischio no? Nel merito della tua ipotesi ti ho risposto e ti ho detto perché non è così.


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se in questo caso a rischio siamo tutti, il vaccino va esteso...


a rischio non con la stessa percentuale, è questa la differenza


----------



## Sam (20 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Proprio scompisciarsi dal ridere veder morire 1000 persone al giorno.


Veramente, dati di ieri alla mano, ne sono morti 97. Siamo sull'ordine delle dieci volte meno.
Ma immagino che sparare cifre a caso, tanto per fare terrorismo mediatico, funzioni sempre.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ps: Vi ricordate il mio amico no Vax di cui vi parlavo l'altro giorno in terapia intensiva ? Mi ha scritto la madre perchè lui non riesce più a rispondere al telefono. Fate voi.


Mio padre è morto dieci anni fa.
Nel 1993 una banale influenza stagionale lo prese male e denegerò in broncopolmonite.
La malattia gli ha arrecato danni al corpo, lasciandogli una cardiomiopatia dilatativa al ventricolo sinistro.

Mi spiace per il tuo amico, sia chiaro. Umanamente non è mai bello ritrovarsi in un letto d'ospedale.
Detto ciò, non ho mai pensato, neanche una volta di considerare l'influenza un disastro per l'umanità, solo perché mio padre l'ha presa male.
Dovete capire, per il bene di tutti, che questa NON è la norma, ma l'eccezione, anche con il COVID, e stiamo facendo misure di contenimento distruttive per l'economia e la società per una manciata di casi.

Mi fa veramente arrabbiare come facciate i benpensanti quando si tratta del COVID, ma non ho sentito uno di voi lamentarsi del fatto che ci sono stati diciottenni o giovani di altre età morti dopo la vaccinazione.

Finché non si capisce questo punto, nessuna discussione seria potrà mai essere intavolata.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Veramente, dati di ieri alla mano, ne sono morti 97. Siamo sull'ordine delle dieci volte meno.
> Ma immagino che sparare cifre a caso, tanto per fare terrorismo mediatico, funzioni sempre.
> 
> 
> ...


Son stati definiti dei fessi che non dovevano denunciare le reazioni avverse per non squilibrare la campagna vaccinale. Per gli altri eh


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> previsione:
> 
> 1) faranno cose inutili se non addirittura dannose, giusto per dare una parvenza di non sottovalutare la situazione
> 
> ...


Non ne sarei così sicuro.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma mille al giorno dove? Non li abbiamo raggiunti neppure l'anno scorso senza vaccino.
> Oltre il 40% dei morti non è vaccinato e rappresenta l'8-9% (7,5M) della popolazione complessiva. Hanno fatto la loro scelta, visto che lo Stato lo permette non dovrebbe porre vincoli alle altre persone che hanno scelto di tornare alla normalità.
> 
> Mi spiace per il tuo amico, ma è uno dei 23 under 40 senza vaccino in TI. Un caso più unico che raro, non facciamolo passare come comune. Il problema sono i vecchi non vaccinati, sono loro che affollano gli ospedali. I dati a riguardo li avevo riportati ieri.


La risposta a questo commento sarà una grande arrampicata sugli specchi…


----------



## mil77 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io non ho ancora capito la paura che hanno i punturati dei non punturati.
> questa cosa me la devono ancora spiegare bene.
> si inoculano e hanno uguale paura. boh..
> 
> detto questo, oramai la situazione gli sta un pochino sfuggendo di mano, questa è la mia impressione.


Ma che paura? Chi si è vaccinato vorrebbe solo vedere finire tutto questo...il problema che ormai è chiaro che se non si vaccina almeno il 95% tutto questo non finisce


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma che paura? Chi si è vaccinato vorrebbe solo vedere finire tutto questo...il problema che ormai è chiaro che se non si vaccina almeno il 95% tutto questo non finisce


Non finirà mai manco col vaccino


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma che paura? Chi si è vaccinato vorrebbe solo vedere finire tutto questo...il problema che ormai è chiaro che se non si vaccina almeno il 95% tutto questo non finisce



Sisi,ora siamo saliti al 95%. Dal 60%,passati al 65,poi 70,poi 75,poi 80,no,troppo poco,poi 85 e 90.
Adesso il 95.
Credeteci,miraccomando,fatevi fottere il cervello in questo modo.

Chissà con il 100% dei vaccinati contro chi puntereste il dito......................


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sisi,ora siamo saliti al 95%. Dal 60%,passati al 65,poi 70,poi 75,poi 80,no,troppo poco,poi 85 e 90.
> Adesso il 95.
> Credeteci,miraccomando,fatevi fottere il cervello in questo modo.
> 
> Chissà con il 100% dei vaccinati contro chi puntereste il dito......................



Tra l'altro è impossibile, anche volendo vaccinare tutti allo stesso tempo non si può fare. Voglio vedere come andrà a finire col green pass a 5 mesi. Penso sia impossibile vaccinare il 90% della gente in 5 mesi, considerando che ora ci stanno pure i bambini si aggiungono altri milioni di individui. Quindi anche chi vorrà farselo starà per forza di cose senza green pass prima o poi


----------



## princeps (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sisi,ora siamo saliti al 95%. Dal 60%,passati al 65,poi 70,poi 75,poi 80,no,troppo poco,poi 85 e 90.
> Adesso il 95.
> Credeteci,miraccomando,fatevi fottere il cervello in questo modo.
> 
> *Chissà con il 100% dei vaccinati contro chi puntereste il dito......................*


contro chi ha 3/4/5 dosi anzichè 6/7/8


----------



## mil77 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sisi,ora siamo saliti al 95%. Dal 60%,passati al 65,poi 70,poi 75,poi 80,no,troppo poco,poi 85 e 90.
> Adesso il 95.
> Credeteci,miraccomando,fatevi fottere il cervello in questo modo.
> 
> Chissà con il 100% dei vaccinati contro chi puntereste il dito......................


Allora prima cosa l'educazione!!! Perché ti fai fottere il cervello lo dici a qualcun altro. Secondo io non ho puntato il dito contro nessuno, ma i dati sono li che parlano chiaro. Non serve il vaccino x uscire da questa situazione? Benissimo altre proposte altre soluzioni? O continuiamo così x il resto della nostra vita?


----------



## Marilson (20 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io non ho ancora capito la paura che hanno i punturati dei non punturati.
> questa cosa me la devono ancora spiegare bene.
> si inoculano e hanno uguale paura. boh..
> 
> detto questo, oramai la situazione gli sta un pochino sfuggendo di mano, questa è la mia impressione.


E' morta anche gente con 2 dosi (il vaccino non e' al 100% efficace neanche contro morte), in linea teorica se fossimo tutti vaccinati il virus circolerebbe di meno perche' la carica virale nei vaccinati e' piu bassa e persiste per meno tempo. Quindi i non vaccinati contribuiscono maggiormente alla circolazione del virus che, ahime, puo' colpire duramente anche chi ha 2 dosi (o forse anche 3). In pratica, siamo come a marzo 2020 in questo momento. La situazione e' terrificante a dir poco.


----------



## Devil man (20 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma mille al giorno dove? Non li abbiamo raggiunti neppure l'anno scorso senza vaccino.
> Oltre il 40% dei morti non è vaccinato e rappresenta l'8-9% (7,5M) della popolazione complessiva. Hanno fatto la loro scelta, visto che lo Stato lo permette non dovrebbe porre vincoli alle altre persone che hanno scelto di tornare alla normalità.
> 
> Mi spiace per il tuo amico, ma è uno dei 23 under 40 senza vaccino in TI. Un caso più unico che raro, non facciamolo passare come comune. Il problema sono i vecchi non vaccinati, sono loro che affollano gli ospedali. I dati a riguardo li avevo riportati ieri.


le terapie intensive sono piene all'11% ma alla gente piace sparare numeri a caszo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Allora prima cosa l'educazione!!! Perché ti fai fottere il cervello lo dici a qualcun altro. Secondo io non ho puntato il dito contro nessuno, ma i dati sono li che parlano chiaro. Non serve il vaccino x uscire da questa situazione? Benissimo altre proposte altre soluzioni? O continuiamo così x il resto della nostra vita?



Ho detto che non serve il vaccino ?
Il vaccino serve oltre una certa età (imho),ma continuare a credere che i contagi siano in aumento per colpa del 9% della popolazione non vaccinata,è veramente assurdo (e Israele lo dimostra)

Per loro (il governo) è troppo facile dare la colpa a questo 9%,anzi,fino a quando ci sarà qualche non vaccinato,sarà semplicissimo scaricare la colpa su di loro anzichè assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Ma il cittadino non dovrebbe cadere in queste fesserie.
E diamine,prima la colpa era dell'80enne che aveva la mascherina che non copriva anche il naso,poi del runner solitario,poi dei no vax,poi su chi rifiuterà la 3° dose,poi su chi rifiuterà la 4,5 e 6° dose.


P.S In questi 2 anni hanno per caso potenziato i mezzi pubblici,luogo in cui la parola assembramento è anche riduttiva ?

Hanno buttato (si,buttato) milioni e milioni per degli stupidi banchi a rotelle anzichè fare qualcosa di serio,buttato milioni e milioni per delle mascherine inutilizzabili e che stanno andando al macero,buttato e sprecato altri milioni/miliardi per altre 100 cavolate.
E tu speri che con il vaccino sia posta la parola fine alla pandemia ?
Con tutti questi miliardi che si trasferiscono da un punto all'altro ?


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2021)

ieri Rasi su raitre:

"Se buca il vaccino siamo dinanzi ad un nuovo virus"

gli fa eco Palù sul Corsera

e ha ricordato che in Italia appena 70 laboratori fanno sequenziamento di varianti, penultimi in Europa, quindi le decisioni sono prese in ritardo non in apparente anticipo


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non cambiare discorso. Non voglio addentrarmi in altre digressioni, hai fatto l'esempio dell'influenza, io ti ho risposto su quello.
> 
> Hai ipotizzato o no che nel caso fosse davvero come l'influenza non dovrebbero esserci problemi per il vaccino se siamo tutti fragili e a rischio no? Nel merito della tua ipotesi ti ho risposto e ti ho detto perché non è così.


Al solito si cerca di buttarla in caciara con intento polemico...

Il punto della discussione qui non è l'obbligatorietà o meno, ma la famosa dose definita "booster" e l'eventuale vaccino annuale che, nel caso del covid, ci si diverte a far passare come cosa assurda o addirittura legata a "release" pilotate ad arte..

Mi chiedo come mai per la comune influenza si consideri normale un vaccino all'anno mentre per il Covid si parla di situazione strana....

Passo e chiudo.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho detto che non serve il vaccino ?
> Il vaccino serve oltre una certa età (imho),ma continuare a credere che i contagi siano in aumento per colpa del 9% della popolazione non vaccinata,è veramente assurdo (e Israele lo dimostra)
> 
> Per loro (il governo) è troppo facile dare la colpa a questo 9%,anzi,fino a quando ci sarà qualche non vaccinato,sarà semplicissimo scaricare la colpa su di loro anzichè assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Ma il cittadino non dovrebbe cadere in queste fesserie.
> ...


Sai quante mascherine vendo al giorno a docenti , alunni e personale ata ?
Quelli che gli passano fanno schifo però continuano ad arrivare e ad essere pagate coi soldi pubblici.

Viva l'itaglia.


----------



## mil77 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho detto che non serve il vaccino ?
> Il vaccino serve oltre una certa età (imho),ma continuare a credere che i contagi siano in aumento per colpa del 9% della popolazione non vaccinata,è veramente assurdo (e Israele lo dimostra)
> 
> Per loro (il governo) è troppo facile dare la colpa a questo 9%,anzi,fino a quando ci sarà qualche non vaccinato,sarà semplicissimo scaricare la colpa su di loro anzichè assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Ma il cittadino non dovrebbe cadere in queste fesserie.
> ...


Mai detto che i contagi siano in aumento x colpa del 9% della popolazione non vaccinata. X colpa di questa sono in aumento ricoveri e terapie intensive che è cosa ben diversa e che è quello che blocca il ritorno alla cosiddetta normalità


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai quante mascherine vendo al giorno a docenti , alunni e personale ata ?
> Quelli che gli passano fanno schifo però continuano ad arrivare e ad essere pagate coi soldi pubblici.
> 
> Viva l'itaglia.



Lo immagino,anche perchè mia sorella lavora nelle scuole primarie con i bambini disabili
La cooperativa in cui lavora gli garantisce tot mascherine al mese,ma ormai abbiamo riempito uno stanzino intero dal momento che sono mascherine fatte di carta straccia (e rispetto alle prime che giravano,queste mi sembrano fatte addirittura peggio)

All'inizio,per via della scarsa qualità delle mascherine,erano costrette a metterne su minimo 2 per volta.
Alla fine sono state costrette ad acquistare di tasca loro quelle fp2


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lo immagino,anche perchè mia sorella lavora nelle scuole primarie con i bambini disabili
> La cooperativa in cui lavora gli garantisce tot mascherine al mese,ma ormai abbiamo riempito uno stanzino intero dal momento che sono mascherine fatte di carta straccia (e rispetto alle prime che giravano,queste mi sembrano fatte addirittura peggio)
> 
> All'inizio,per via della scarsa qualità delle mascherine,erano costrette a metterne su minimo 2 per volta.
> Alla fine sono state costrette ad acquistare di tasca loro quelle fp2


Esattamente. 
Ma se fanno schifo e non sono utilizzate perché continuano ad arrivare ugualmente?
Domanda da profano....


----------



## Sam (20 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Allora prima cosa l'educazione!!! Perché ti fai fottere il cervello lo dici a qualcun altro. Secondo io non ho puntato il dito contro nessuno, ma i dati sono li che parlano chiaro. Non serve il vaccino x uscire da questa situazione? Benissimo altre proposte altre soluzioni? O continuiamo così x il resto della nostra vita?


Altre proposte? Ma per cosa? Per continuare a combattere i mulini a vento?

Non c'è nessuna emergenza e i numeri parlano chiaro.
700 persone in TI un paese da 60 milioni di abitanti è lo poco più dello 0,001% della popolazione. E di questi 700, forse ne morirà un decimo, lo 0,0001% circa.

Cosa c'è da risolvere? Se tutte le malattie del mondo generassero la stessa mortalità del COVID avremmo risolto il problema della vita dopo la morte, perché non morirebbe più nessuno.

Ma ci rendiamo conto? Ma cos'è che vi serve per poter finalmente comprendere che non c'è nessun rischio di morte per l'umanità?
Cosa vi serve per capire che è solo propaganda?

Dico sul serio, mil77. Cosa vi serve per capire?
Vi sono stati portati grafici, numeriche, percentuali. Cos'altro occorre prima che qualcuno capisca che il problema non è il COVID, ma i governi che stanno sfruttando la situazione per cambiare gli assetti sociali all'interno dei loro paesi, probabilmente per far meglio digerire in futuro provvedimenti a sfondo geo-politico e sociali ancora peggiori?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> Ma se fanno schifo e non sono utilizzate perché continuano ad arrivare ugualmente?
> Domanda da profano....



Staranno provando a smaltire gli 800-900 milioni di mascherine ordinate 2 anni fa da Arcuri-Conte,quelle famose mascherine che ci costarono oltre 1 miliardo (MILIARDO!) e risultate poi essere NON A NORMA.
Altrimenti...boh,inspiegabile


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Staranno provando a smaltire gli 800-900 milioni di mascherine ordinate 2 anni fa da Arcuri-Conte,quelle famose mascherine che ci costarono oltre 1 miliardo (MILIARDO!) e risultate poi essere NON A NORMA.
> Altrimenti...boh


Ecco....


----------



## Sam (20 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mai detto che i contagi siano in aumento x colpa del 9% della popolazione non vaccinata. X colpa di questa sono in aumento ricoveri e terapie intensive che è cosa ben diversa e che è quello che blocca il ritorno alla cosiddetta normalità


Ma quali ricoveri e terapie intensive, che ormai siamo quasi al 50 e 50?
Come si può credere a simili panzane, quando sapete benissimo che siete coperti da un vaccino per soli 5 mesi, e che dopo tale periodo siete al 20%, partendo da un 90%?

Se facessimo due calcoli rapidi, il gap tra boost di protezione e fine copertura è di 70, che diviso in 5 mesi, vuol dire che ogni giorno il rischio di prenderlo grave aumenta mediamente dello 0,04%.
Il che vuol dire che dopo due mesi e mezzo avete già perso il 35% della protezione, portandovi ad una copertura del 55%, che sostanzialmente indica che hai la metà delle possibilità di prenderlo grave.

Praticamente già al terzo mese è come non esserti proprio vaccinato.

Quello che blocca il ritorno alla normalità non è questa pantomima, è ben altro, ma a questo punto devo pensare che non vogliate capirlo.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Al solito si cerca di buttarla in caciara con intento polemico...
> 
> Il punto della discussione qui non è l'obbligatorietà o meno, ma la famosa dose definita "booster" e l'eventuale vaccino annuale che, nel caso del covid, ci si diverte a far passare come cosa assurda o addirittura legata a "release" pilotate ad arte..
> 
> ...


Per la comune influenza non ti obbliga nessuno. Io mai fatto vaccino per l’influenza. Non vedo perché dovrei farmi una dose l’anno per il coviddi


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mai detto che i contagi siano in aumento x colpa del 9% della popolazione non vaccinata. X colpa di questa sono in aumento ricoveri e terapie intensive che è cosa ben diversa e che è quello che blocca il ritorno alla cosiddetta normalità


Si ma la cosa ridicola è che una volta il problema è dato dalle ospedalizzazioni e TI e poi un’altra volta il problema sono i contagi. È praticamente una supercazzola infinita


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per la comune influenza non ti obbliga nessuno. Io mai fatto vaccino per l’influenza. *Non vedo perché dovrei farmi una dose l’anno per il coviddi*



Solo 1 ? Sei ottimista


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per la comune influenza non ti obbliga nessuno. Io mai fatto vaccino per l’influenza. Non vedo perché dovrei farmi una dose l’anno per il coviddi


Lo scopo è farli assieme in unica dose.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Solo 1 ? Sei ottimista


Se tanto mi da tanto a gennaio mi tocca la terza e a giugno la quarta. Ma adesso stiamo andando oltre


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo scopo è farli assieme in unica dose.


Ah che bello. Un super vaccino rinforzato. So già elettrizzato


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah che bello. Un super vaccino rinforzato. So già elettrizzato


Bisogna sensibilizzare i pazienti a fare i due vaccini contemporaneamente cosi si evitano pure assembramenti in farmacia.
Brividi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per la comune influenza non ti obbliga nessuno. Io mai fatto vaccino per l’influenza. Non vedo perché dovrei farmi una dose l’anno per il coviddi


Daje, di nuovo....sull'obbligatorietà (che non c'è nemmeno ora benché si spinga al vaccino) se ne può discutere altrove e subentrano fattori diversi (che conosciamo bene tutti, non facciamo i finti tonti) ma qui si parla del fatto che la famosa dose booster o richiamo annuale venga dipinta come qualcosa di artificioso e fraudolento o legato a dinamiche economiche anziché mediche..
Non mi pare che per la comune influenza si facciano questi discorsi...per me è evidente che ormai sul Covid si è partiti per la tangente della polemica ad oltranza su tutto; qualunque misura non va bene, di nessun tipo..sembra che per milioni di persone la soluzione dovrebbe essere "viviamo come se non esistesse, chi muore muore"


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bisogna sensibilizzare i pazienti a fare i due vaccini contemporaneamente cosi si evitano pure assembramenti in farmacia.
> Brividi.


Ma a sto punto mi faccio fare una pinta di vaccino così mi porto avanti no? Per me un pfizer 0,5 alla spina per favore!


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Daje, di nuovo....sull'obbligatorietà (che non c'è nemmeno ora benché si spinga al vaccino) se ne può discutere altrove e subentrano fattori diversi (che conosciamo bene tutti, non facciamo i finti tonti) ma qui si parla del fatto che la famosa dose booster o richiamo annuale venga dipinta come qualcosa di artificioso e fraudolento o legato a dinamiche economiche anziché mediche..
> Non mi pare che per la comune influenza si facciano questi discorsi...per me è evidente che ormai sul Covid si è partiti per la tangente della polemica ad oltranza su tutto; qualunque misura non va bene, di nessun tipo..sembra che per milioni di persone la soluzione dovrebbe essere "viviamo come se non esistesse, chi muore muore"


Ma davvero vuoi paragonare la campagna vaccinale per covid con quella dell’influenza? Le argomentazioni sono sempre meno a quanto vedo.
Vero si è partiti per la tangente TUTTI. I primi voi del chiudiamo tutto, vacciniamoci alberi cani uomini gatti ecc. Non si tornerà mai alla normalità così.
Non si può vivere come se non esistesse e chi muore muore? Giusto. Non si può neanche vivere rinchiusi a vita, sempre ad inseguire il contagio e spararsi 2 vaccino l’anno. Quindi?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma a sto punto mi faccio fare una pinta di vaccino così mi porto avanti no? Per me un pfizer 0,5 alla spina per favore!


Ma non è che qualche sceennzaato ha confuso il vaccino inteso come sostantivo con l'aggettivo?
Sai com'è...
Della bistecca il bis ci può scappare .


----------



## Sam (20 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Daje, di nuovo....sull'obbligatorietà (che non c'è nemmeno ora benché si spinga al vaccino) se ne può discutere altrove e subentrano fattori diversi (che conosciamo bene tutti, non facciamo i finti tonti) ma qui si parla del fatto che la famosa dose booster o richiamo annuale venga dipinta come qualcosa di artificioso e fraudolento o legato a dinamiche economiche anziché mediche..
> *Non mi pare che per la comune influenza si facciano questi discorsi...*per me è evidente che ormai sul Covid si è partiti per la tangente della polemica ad oltranza su tutto; qualunque misura non va bene, di nessun tipo..sembra che per milioni di persone la soluzione dovrebbe essere "viviamo come se non esistesse, chi muore muore"


Non mi pare che per la comune influenza ci sia un Green Pass, per poter andare al ristorante, lavorare, andare al cinema o al teatro ecc.
Non mi pare che per la normale influenza ci sia una virostar per ogni canale, che spiega il contrario di ciò che ha spiegato il giorno prima.*
Non mi pare che per la normale influenza si faccia un richiamo ogni 5 mesi, dicendo prima che si esce con le due dosi, poi serve la terza e poi si prepara addirittura la quarta.
Non mi pare che per la normale influenza ci siano bollettini da guerra ogni giorno per aggiornare dati al massimo in doppia cifra.

Potrei continuare, se vuoi...
Ma tanto, come dici tu, _siamo partiti per la tangente._

Tranquillo, con la dose booster si uscirà dal tunnel. Ah no, era con il Green Pass. Ah no, era con la seconda dose. Ah no, aspetta... non ricordo più qual era il tunnel.


* ieri sera Burioni da Fazio ha detto che il COVID è una malattia pedriatrica.
Sì, signori, lo ha detto davvero.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai quante mascherine vendo al giorno a docenti , alunni e personale ata ?
> Quelli che gli passano fanno schifo però continuano ad arrivare e ad essere pagate coi soldi pubblici.
> 
> Viva l'itaglia.


Mi sorge una domanda spontanea da plebeo: ma chi ne trarrebbe vantaggio da tutto ciò?


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non è che qualche sceennzaato ha confuso il vaccino inteso come sostantivo con l'aggettivo?
> Sai com'è...
> Della bistecca il bis ci può scappare .


Può essere tutto ormai. L’importante è che stiamo in un siringa


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mi sorge una domanda spontanea da plebeo: ma chi ne trarrebbe vantaggio da tutto ciò?


Segui i soldini...... Segui la loro scia aurea...


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mi sorge una domanda spontanea da plebeo: ma chi ne trarrebbe vantaggio da tutto ciò?


Nessuno. Siamo nel mondo della Mulino Bianco. È tutto fatto in maniera disinteressata e ci sono gli unicorni che al posto del corno hanno una siringa di pfizer piena


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Segui i soldini...... Segui la loro scia aurea...


Eh si io lo immagino, ovviamente trollavo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Al solito si cerca di buttarla in caciara con intento polemico...
> 
> Il punto della discussione qui non è l'obbligatorietà o meno, ma la famosa dose definita "booster" e l'eventuale vaccino annuale che, nel caso del covid, ci si diverte a far passare come cosa assurda o addirittura legata a "release" pilotate ad arte..
> 
> ...



Perché buttarla in caciara? Il polemico a me pare sei tu. Ho proprio escluso ogni cosa per evitare digressioni di qualunque tipo.
Hai fatto l'esempio dell'influenza per forzare un ragionamento e poter tacciare di incoerenza gli altri in maniera implicita. Ti ho risposto nel merito del tuo esempio e basta, il resto non c'entra proprio niente. Semplicemente ogni volta trovo certi esempi non consoni, come la storia della patente per il green pass per dire (non mi interessa il green pass e tutto il resto, proprio la similitudine tra patente e green pass). Non mi interessa proprio discutere del vaccino, del booster, del virus e tutto. Mi interessa soltanto confutare certe similitudini che si usano e che non hanno alcuna attinenza reale nei fatti.

Ripeto, hai parlato del vaccino per l'influenza normale una volta all'anno (e già qui ti si potrebbe dire che non è una volta l'anno quello del covid, ma siamo già a 3 in un anno), ti si fa notare che il vaccino per l'influenza non è obbligatorio per i fragili e chi non lo fa può fare la vita di prima. E' vero o no? Quindi questo paragone col vaccino influenzale non ha molto senso o no?

La prossima volta puoi scegliere una similitudine migliore magari. Tutto qua


----------



## Sam (20 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Perché buttarla in caciara? Il polemico a me pare sei tu. Ho proprio escluso ogni cosa per evitare digressioni di qualunque tipo.
> Hai fatto l'esempio dell'influenza per forzare un ragionamento e poter tacciare di incoerenza gli altri in maniera implicita. Ti ho risposto nel merito del tuo esempio e basta, il resto non c'entra proprio niente. Semplicemente ogni volta trovo certi esempi non consoni, come la storia della patente per il green pass per dire (non mi interessa il green pass e tutto il resto, proprio la similitudine tra patente e green pass). Non mi interessa proprio discutere del vaccino, del booster, del virus e tutto. Mi interessa soltanto confutare certe similitudini che si usano e che non hanno alcuna attinenza reale nei fatti.
> 
> Ripeto, hai parlato del vaccino per l'influenza normale una volta all'anno (e già qui ti si potrebbe dire che non è una volta l'anno quello del covid, ma siamo già a 3 in un anno), ti si fa notare che il vaccino per l'influenza non è obbligatorio per i fragili e chi non lo fa può fare la vita di prima. E' vero o no? *Perché quindi questo paragone con l'influenza?*
> ...


E poi la cosa bella è che sono loro stessi a dire che il COVID non è un'influenza, e che quindi i paragoni non vanno fatti.

Praticamente se la cantano e se la suonano da soli. Si paragona all'influenza quando il discorso deve andare verso una certa direzione, si definisce tutt'altro quando deve andare nell'altra direzione.

Dev'essere veramente dura alzarsi la mattina sapendo che è un altro giorno di duro lavoro di auto-convincimento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Perché buttarla in caciara? Il polemico a me pare sei tu. Ho proprio escluso ogni cosa per evitare digressioni di qualunque tipo.
> *Hai fatto l'esempio dell'influenza per forzare un ragionamento e poter tacciare di incoerenza gli altri in maniera implicita. Ti ho risposto nel merito del tuo esempio e basta, il resto non c'entra proprio niente*. Semplicemente ogni volta trovo certi esempi non consoni, come la storia della patente per il green pass per dire (non mi interessa il green pass e tutto il resto, proprio la similitudine tra patente e green pass). Non mi interessa proprio discutere del vaccino, del booster, del virus e tutto. Mi interessa soltanto confutare certe similitudini che si usano e che non hanno alcuna attinenza reale nei fatti.
> 
> Ripeto, hai parlato del vaccino per l'influenza normale una volta all'anno (e già qui ti si potrebbe dire che non è una volta l'anno quello del covid, ma siamo già a 3 in un anno), ti si fa notare che il vaccino per l'influenza non è obbligatorio per i fragili e chi non lo fa può fare la vita di prima. E' vero o no? Quindi questo paragone col vaccino influenzale non ha molto senso o no?
> ...


Ti sei lanciato sull'aspetto dell'obbligatorietà che qui non c'entra nulla, io ho parlato della necessità di fare un vaccino ogni anno per richiamo/aggiornamento..quindi si, come l'influenza..

Siccome qualcuno fa riferimento al fatto che ci siano "release" inventate ad arte per vendere nuovi vaccini....

La faccenda obbligatorietà o meno riguarda quelle che sono considerate fasce a rischio per questa malattia..se si ritengono tutti a rischio e soprattutto se si ritiene che senza copertura vaccinale pesante ci sarebbe il ben noto tracollo del SSN probabile si cercherà di farlo fare a tutti o quasi..a suo tempo furono fatti a tutti anche altri vaccini in caso di necessità, non sarebbe una novità..


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> *E poi la cosa bella è che sono loro stessi a dire che il COVID non è un'influenza, e che quindi i paragoni non vanno fatti.*
> 
> Praticamente se la cantano e se la suonano da soli. Si paragona all'influenza quando il discorso deve andare verso una certa direzione, si definisce tutt'altro quando deve andare nell'altra direzione.
> 
> Dev'essere veramente dura alzarsi la mattina sapendo che è un altro giorno di duro lavoro di auto-convincimento.


Oh ma veramente non ce la fate a capire...io spero davvero siano discorsi che fate apposta tanto per polemizzare sennò la faccenda è grave se non ci si rende conto di quando si inverte la realtà per darsi ragione

Il Covid non è una banale influenza (se ancora qualcuno la considera tale dopo 2 anni di pandemia globale deve avere seri problemi con la realtà) ma SICCOME qualcuno ancora la paragona al raffreddore stagionale quando fa comodo per sminuire l'emergenza ALLORA ho fatto l'esempio che per l'influenza già si fa un nuovo vaccino all'anno...

Non mi metto nemmeno a rispondere all'altro tuo post perché siccome hai travisato in toto il mio non ha senso che stiamo qua a discutere del nulla


----------



## Sam (20 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oh ma veramente non ce la fate a capire...io spero davvero siano discorsi che fate apposta tanto per polemizzare sennò la faccenda è grave se non ci si rende conto di quando si inverte la realtà per darsi ragione
> 
> Il Covid non è una banale influenza* (se ancora qualcuno la considera tale dopo 2 anni di pandemia globale deve avere seri problemi con la realtà)* ma SICCOME qualcuno ancora la paragona al raffreddore stagionale quando fa comodo per sminuire l'emergenza ALLORA ho fatto l'esempio che per l'influenza già si fa un nuovo vaccino all'anno...
> 
> Non mi metto nemmeno a rispondere all'altro tuo post perché siccome hai travisato in toto il mio non ha senso che stiamo qua a discutere del nulla


Se provassi ad uscire dal mulino che vorresti e ti facessi un giro nel mondo reale, scopriresti che pur non essendo l'influenza stagionale, non è di molto più pericolosa.
E i numeri lo dimostrano ampiamente.

Ma vabbe', si vede ciò che si vuol vedere...


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> E' morta anche gente con 2 dosi (il vaccino non e' al 100% efficace neanche contro morte), in linea teorica se fossimo tutti vaccinati il virus circolerebbe di meno perche' la carica virale nei vaccinati e' piu bassa e persiste per meno tempo. Quindi i non vaccinati contribuiscono maggiormente alla circolazione del virus che, ahime, puo' colpire duramente anche chi ha 2 dosi (o forse anche 3). In pratica, siamo come a marzo 2020 in questo momento. La situazione e' terrificante a dir poco.


quello che dici (carica virale piu bassa) non è possibile per un sars che muta in continuazione. vedi caso delta per es.
che i non vaccinati contribuiscano "maggiormente" , non sta nè in cielo nè in terra, dal momento che sono sano e non ho sintomi, chi ti dice che abbia contratto il virus?


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma che paura? Chi si è vaccinato vorrebbe solo vedere finire tutto questo...il problema che ormai è chiaro che se non si vaccina almeno il 95% tutto questo non finisce


se non si vaccina almeno il 150% non ne usciremo piu.
va bene cosi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma davvero vuoi paragonare la campagna vaccinale per covid con quella dell’influenza? Le argomentazioni sono sempre meno a quanto vedo.
> Vero si è partiti per la tangente TUTTI. I primi voi del chiudiamo tutto, vacciniamoci alberi cani uomini gatti ecc. Non si tornerà mai alla normalità così.
> Non si può vivere come se non esistesse e chi muore muore? Giusto. Non si può neanche vivere rinchiusi a vita, sempre ad inseguire il contagio e spararsi 2 vaccino l’anno. Quindi?


Il problema è sempre lo stesso, le alternative quali sono?

Perché dire "non si può" vuol dire anche avere un'alternativa valida..ad oggi si è visto che senza vaccino saremmo messi peggio di 1 anno fa o nello stesso modo..quindi che si fa?

Convivere col Covid quindi per voi che vuol dire? No perché mi pare che secondo voi il concetto sia:
Restrizioni, non se ne parla - stato di polizia
Mascherine, inutili
Distanziamento, non serve
Vaccini, inutili se non dannosi

Boh...piacerebbe anche a me..ma credo che con questo metodo si torna alla prima opzione, chi muore muore e tanti saluti (ovviamente nel chi muore ci sono anche tutti quei poveracci che non troveranno posto in ospedale per le cure di altre patologie visto che gli ospedali saranno zeppi di gente col covid)

Il fatto è che si continua a considerare il vaccino alla stregua delle restrizioni, servirebbe almeno l'onestà di dire che grazie al vaccino per ora si sono evitate quasi del tutto le restrizioni...


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Se provassi ad uscire dal mulino che vorresti e ti facessi un giro nel mondo reale, scopriresti che pur non essendo l'influenza stagionale, non è di molto più pericolosa.
> E i numeri lo dimostrano ampiamente.
> 
> Ma vabbe', si vede ciò che si vuol vedere...


Vabbé dai siamo al circo, ho capito..

Discutere su ste basi non ha nemmeno senso. Stammi bene

Comunque richiedo ad @admin se l'invito a non essere polemici e rispettare le idee altrui vale per tutti o solo per chi deve rispettare il "complotto-pensiero" dato che mi pare che non posso scrivere nessun post senza che il solito nuvolo di persone arrivi in massa a polemizzare col solito sarcasmo fuori luogo..giusto per sapere eh, così evito di commentare direttamente le notizie di questo tipo


----------



## Sam (20 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai siamo al circo, ho capito..


Hai ragione, siamo al circo.
D'altronde c'è gente che si strappa le vesti per 97 decessi.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Discutere su ste basi non ha nemmeno senso. Stammi bene
> 
> Comunque richiedo ad @admin se l'invito a non essere polemici e rispettare le idee altrui vale per tutti o solo per chi deve rispettare il "complotto-pensiero" dato che mi pare che non posso scrivere nessun post senza che il solito nuvolo di persone arrivi in massa a polemizzare col solito sarcasmo fuori luogo..giusto per sapere eh, così evito di commentare direttamente le notizie di questo tipo


Cioè fammi capire, tu dici che chi non la pensa come te è un babbuino o uno che non ha il senso della realtà, e poi quando qualcuno ti risponde a tono, ti lamenti? Ah beh, i telegionali devono avervi proprio abituato bene ad insultare i critici della pandemia senza possibilità di contraddittorio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, siamo al circo.
> D'altronde c'è gente che si strappa le vesti per 97 decessi.
> 
> 
> Cioè fammi capire, tu dici che chi non la pensa come te è un babbuino o uno che non ha il senso della realtà, e poi quando qualcuno ti risponde a tono, ti lamenti? Ah beh, i telegionali devono avervi proprio abituato bene ad insultare i critici della pandemia senza possibilità di contraddittorio.


1- In Italia ad oggi siamo a oltre 135mila morti (negli USA sono morte oltre 800mila persone) questo nonostante le restrizioni adottate e i vaccinati
(mi tornano in mente nella prima ondata quei politici locali che dopo le primissime restrizioni dicevano "riapriamo che è solo influenza" e poi in massa a dire "chiudiamo tutto" quando si sono ritrovati con gli ospedali che letteralmente esplodevano

2- All'inizio di questo thread c'è una nota del moderatore, io l'ho rispettata, nessuno ti obbliga a rispondere ai miei post


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 1- In Italia ad oggi siamo a oltre 135mila morti (negli USA sono morte oltre 800mila persone) questo nonostante le restrizioni adottate e i vaccinati


quanti morti ha fatto la mancanza di autopsie? quanti morti ha fatto la tachipirina+vigile attesa? 
quanti morti ha fatto ignorare qualsiasi altra malattia?
io ti ricordo che conosco personalmente persone a cui è morto un parente stretto (genitori spesso), a cui sono state offerte grosse cifre per farli comparire come "morti covid".


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è sempre lo stesso, le alternative quali sono?
> 
> Perché dire "non si può" vuol dire anche avere un'alternativa valida..ad oggi si è visto che senza vaccino saremmo messi peggio di 1 anno fa o nello stesso modo..quindi che si fa?
> 
> ...


A me il vaccino va più che bene, sono vaccinato e farò la terza dose ma dopodiché BASTA,BASTA. Chiaro il concetto? Vaccino e si convive stop. Non si può fare altro. Il vaccino ha sicuramente funzionato ma fino ad un certo punto. In questa storia non tollero più bugie, porcate, incoerenza, terrorismo ecc. abbiamo superato ogni limite. Ma credi che si possa davvero vivere così per anni? Manco ci fosse a rischio la popolazione mondiale Dio mio. Ma basta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> quanti morti ha fatto la mancanza di autopsie? quanti morti ha fatto la tachipirina+vigile attesa?
> quanti morti ha fatto ignorare qualsiasi altra malattia?
> *io ti ricordo che conosco personalmente persone a cui è morto un parente stretto (genitori spesso), a cui sono state offerte grosse cifre per farli comparire come "morti covid".*



Non credo di averlo mai letto su questo forum e neanche altrove. 
Persone affidabili al 100%?


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> Ma se fanno schifo e non sono utilizzate perché continuano ad arrivare ugualmente?
> Domanda da profano....


devi leggere le scritte piccole, come in pubblicità


>


----------

